# Some of my new meece



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is a Texel Argente Buck i am getting here in the very near future to add some POP to my measly mousery










Here is a Chocolate Tan Doe


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That doe looks like she has an eye problem? Maybe it's the lighting. . .


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> That doe looks like she has an eye problem? Maybe it's the lighting. . .


It also looks like the doe and some of the pups have been barbered, but again it mught be angle/lighting.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I see barbering too.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Its the lighting. the other pics she had of her were normal looking eyes


----------

